# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Intgrer une solution BPM dans GlassFish

## DreamInfo

Bonjour,

 J'ai un projet de fin d'tude qui utilise un moteur de workflow (Bonita). Je suis en train de dvelopper des interfaces PrimeFaces et l je dois intgrer celles-ci avec Bonita workflow.

Quelqu'un saurait-il m'indiquer les tapes de configuration pour intgrer une solution BPM en Java avec NetBeans et GlassFish  ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------

